
Is an ASIC made with fully open source tool chain possible? (FOSDEM 2018) - jan-kleks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULHdrbghF2M
======
jan-kleks
Follow-up presentation Retro-uC An open source microcontroller with retro
instruction sets:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRX1nKILfoo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRX1nKILfoo)

